# i think i'm banned from kijiji :(



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on man, congrats


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Stickin' it to The Man! ! ! 

:sSig_cool2:


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok, so why aren't you selling it on here?
What you got??????HMMMMMMMMM?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

bzrkrage said:


> Ok, so why aren't you selling it on here?
> What you got??????HMMMMMMMMM?


just a little 5 watt half stack that isn't seeing much action. only worth 300 or so...not really worth the shipping


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> just a little 5 watt half stack that isn't seeing much action. only worth 300 or so...not really worth the shipping


You never know. Just mention it's for a local sale. I believe there's enough of us in Ottawa and surrounding areas.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> too many joke ads i suppose
> 
> haven't used the site in a month or so but i just tried listing an amp and every time i post the ad it goes through but is instantly deleted
> good thing their fool proof system of moderation hasn't figured out that i can just use a different email address


Won't work, they use your IP address not your email addy. You'll need to start a new account from a VPN or a Proxy.

DW


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

TheRumRunner said:


> Won't work, they use your IP address not your email addy. You'll need to start a new account from a VPN or a Proxy.
> 
> DW


apparently they use email and ip...couldn't post with my phone either

emailed customer support and they called it an "internal error" and lifted the restriction on my ip/account

hurray


----------

